# ASX In 'Trading Halt' - exchange systems down?



## ctp6360 (15 May 2006)

Has this happened before?


----------



## ctp6360 (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

ASX Markets in Trading Halt - Due to Technical Issues
12:36, Monday, 15 May 2006


Due to technical difficulties, the ASX has placed the Market into a trading halt until further notice.

At this time no orders, amendments or cancellations can be actioned.

We will advise of further developments as they occur.


----------



## powerkoala (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

Something is wrong
Is it coz of lot selling orders ??
It happens to nikkei before


----------



## mit (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

I wondered why my position wasn't changing. 

MIT


----------



## powerkoala (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

Maybe now is a good time to have lunch
and re-think about what has happened today? :swear:


----------



## visual (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

Hi guys where does it say the asx is in trading halt,
on the asx site it says market is trading.
on the etrade site theres nothing,where can I look for this info,thanks


----------



## powerkoala (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

I got notice from webiress,
said that "SEATS in adjusts, pending til further notice"


----------



## jet-r (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

its probably purely technical issues
last time when nikkei was on halt was because of the massive trading volume. I dont think today's volume was that big.

like powerkoala said, lets all take a break....


----------



## ctp6360 (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

I use national online trading and saw the press release that I posted in this thread. It says they will keep us posted on further updates and I have been keeping an eye on it. As soon as they post something else I'll let you know. It does seem a bit dodgy. Even on my "Trading Pro" screen everything is still showing as open. Then again if there is an actual technical fault I guess it would have trouble letting all the computers down the line know that the market is no longer open...


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

Try punching in the psuedonyms of each stock and you will see when the market stalled ( that's if you trade online).Just had it confirmed some ten minutes ago by a broker I know personally. Apparently its a technical issue ????????


----------



## ghotib (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

Comsec has a line in its ad banner area saying that ASX is in SEATS Adjust Phase. 

Dunno for sure that it's not an ad, and I looked up Adjust Phase on ASX and found info only for the post close. But if the line is real information, it sort of confirms the possibility of technical problems. 

No news on any news site I've tried so far. Anyone know anything more? Must admit this sort of thing makes me nervous, even though I only have one buy order in the market and no intention of selling anything. 

Ghoti


----------



## justjohn (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

the bears will love this


----------



## mit (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

Just curious, what happens with the SPI? I suppose it is still operating not being part of the asx but has trade dried up until the market re-opens?

Michael


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

ghotib "Anyone know anything more?".........I think  @ ASX/HQ its as straight forward as RTFM ,this goes here and that goes maybe there.....and I hope 1000 BHP enter my portfolio     .......at least it should'nt take as long as the Indian railway timetables .


----------



## chansw (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

That is what I saw from my Westpac broking account

ASX SEATS Issue

The ASX have advised that SEATS is currently in Adjust pending further notification. They are addressing a matter regarding amending and cancelling orders. Unfortunately, as a result of this issue no orders can be placed, amended or cancelled. 

Westpac Broking will advise once further updates are received by the ASX.


----------



## Prospector (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

ASX haven't even mentioned it on their website!  That is not exactly professional, is it!

I wonder if they have to issue themselves with a 'please explain' notice! :swear:


----------



## powerkoala (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

Pre open at 1.45 and start open at 2pm to 2.08pm
that latest news


----------



## Dan_ (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

In E*Trade they keep pumping out the ASX announcements, yet no announcement on the ASX halting trading.   

Maybe the announcement person should move into I.T. ?


----------



## Profitseeker (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

What a beautiful and fair market we operate in.


----------



## Dan_ (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*

Something just dosen't seem right about a 2nd pre-open


----------



## RichKid (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*



			
				Prospector said:
			
		

> ASX haven't even mentioned it on their website!  That is not exactly professional, is it!
> 
> I wonder if they have to issue themselves with a 'please explain' notice! :swear:




I like that! Maybe all the co's should send a letter to the co anncts office for change!!

If they give speeding tix for going over the limit and when you're also going too slow then the ASX should be getting one.

Bound to be plenty of chatter in the papers.

...I was wondering why the depth wasn't changing!!


----------



## powerkoala (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

some stock already book for jumps
red become green
what the,....... :swear:


----------



## happytrader (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*



			
				Dan_ said:
			
		

> Something just dosen't seem right about a 2nd pre-open




You've got it Dan

I remember a trading halt on WBC last November when the results were accidently on purpose leaked.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## visual (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

Prospector,good point,as already noted by RK,you would think that the Herald sun at least would have the news but no not even them,hmmm
what kind of tecnical hitch even affects the phones,well ok,it can happen but why the herald sun hasnt seen fit to send someone to get whatever the story is is beyond me.


----------



## Dan_ (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

Have a quick look at ASX... people are  :swear:


----------



## visual (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

Dan,dont know what you are trying to say.

Commsec has ann.pre open at 13.45 what does that mean?


----------



## visual (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

now to resume trading at 2pm


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

Full steam ahead!


----------



## Dan_ (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

Hey Visual,

I'm very green at this but the buy history looks weird, was ticking down and then jumped up .14. 

Maybe this is normal for this stock I don't know?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

Just a thought will the market trade this afternoon,for the time lost from 12.28>1400hrs? or shall it close same time?...hmmmm


----------



## Dan_ (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

Any medical advice for the all ords? may need the paddles (or some jumper leads) to get it going?


----------



## bowser (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

contagious illness Dan, passed on from Uncle Sam


----------



## wayneL (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

Folks this happens in the US exchanges from time to time, where the whole exchange goes down from technical issues. 

It's a pain when it happens but nothing you can do


----------



## ctp6360 (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

3 views, I'm 99% sure it will close at 4pm just because on my screen it says "ASX will close 4:00pm", I sincerely doubt they would keep the market open for longer, imagine how much confusion that would cause - especially for people who didn't notice the downtime in the middle of the day!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

Re: comments from "ctp6360" it's no issue with me -more curiosity really,I get twitchy fingers  comes 15.45 >1600hrs ,that's all.


----------



## ghotib (15 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In Trading Halt*



			
				3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> ghotib "Anyone know anything more?".........I think  @ ASX/HQ its as straight forward as RTFM ,this goes here and that goes maybe there.....and I hope 1000 BHP enter my portfolio     .......at least it should'nt take as long as the Indian railway timetables .



Could be FFTFM. 

I hope you enjoyed the Indian railways.

Ghoti

FFTFM  (First Find the Fabulous Manual  --  and of COURSE it's fabulous - what else could it FB?)


----------



## RichKid (18 May 2006)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

The explanation by the ASX, a simple coding oversight, apparently: http://www.smh.com.au/news/xchange/a-magic-number-so-asx-blows-fuse/2006/05/15/1147545261687.html


----------



## IamSurri (26 April 2016)

*Re: ASX In 'Trading Halt'- exchange systems down?*

I hate it when this happens.


----------

